# transport help needed from BERKSHIRE RG7 to NOTTINGHAM NG7



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? TRANSPORT
Contact/Rescue Organisation: RACR PM RACR OR BABYLOVEYA3
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? YES
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? YES
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?
Is Liability Insurance in place?
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal? YES, SURRENDER FORMS

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:5
Type/Breed: 2 X LOVE BIRDS AND 3 CHINS
Name(s): MANGO & KIWI FOR BIRDS.
Sex: MALES AND FEMALES
Age(s): BIRDS 10 YEAR, CHINS AROUND 18 MONTHS TO 2 YEARS
Colours:
Neutered: NO!
Vaccinated:N/A
Any known medical issues: NO
Any known behavioural Issues: NO

Any other information: THIS URGENT AND WE NEED THIS FOR THIS MONDAY OR TUESDAY. THEY WERE PULLED OUT A HOARDERS HOME AND IN TEMP EMG FOSTER HOME. THE CHINS ARE GOING TO ANOTHER RESCUE AFTER REACHING MINE AND IT IS 99% SURE THE FEMAL CHIN IS PREGNANT AND NEEDS MOVING ASAP BEFORE BABIES ARE BORN. THERE IS ALSO 2 CHIN CAGES TO GO ON RUN WITH THE CHINS ALSO.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode BERKSHIRE RG7
Location End: County & Postcode NOTTINGHAM NG7

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

please pm me or call the rescue on 05602383367

Reading, Berkshire RG7, UK to Nottingham NG7, UK - Google Maps


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This has now been sorted


----------

